# womens frame vs mens frame?



## Demonsmasher (Aug 1, 2006)

I am wanting to get my wife in to MTB with me. She is the type that would go to wally world and get a bike just cause it's cheap. I laid my foot down and said no.. For only a 100 bucks or more she could get a better bike to ride with better componets. I have looked around and saw a giant bolder se that she may like. Now they have a bolder se w for women and a rincon w, but besides on some womens frames the top tube at a steaper angle. Giant has one bolder se for womens that the frame looks just like the mens on the newer models. Is there much of a difference in a mans bolder frame and a womens from with the new design? I think the color is about the only thing I notice. Here are the ones I think she would like. One is a womens and the other is a mens if that what you would even call it. I think most are unisex frames now in my opinion.

Womens Rincon








Mens boler se


----------



## mtbhermit (Mar 8, 2007)

If your lady is pretty average (doesn't have a very short reach or standover) then either bike would probably be good. I know they are more in the recreational range but as a woman I've never liked those really sloping downtubes. Even with wally world bikes I've always brought the mens.
If you're both going off road together I imagine the mens bike will be stronger (more seat tube support by the top tube being higher up) and it also looks like it may have more travel on the front fork.
However if shes only looking for a bike to cruize on down the street it doesn't matter that much which one she gets - depends if you're trying to entice her into the world of mtb I guess?

You are correct that otherwise they seem pretty much the same. One thing I would suggest (if she's riding for longer periods like an hour or more at a time) is to make sure she's happy with the saddle, I know a sore bum can be expected in the first few rides but from then on if she gets sore within half an hour of each ride it will be time to look at other options, really it's what makes the bigest difference in regards to comfort for most women. Personally I've found the specialized bum sizing system to work - getting a saddle that is the correct width (and a cutout in it is nice too). So if her saddle gives her pains the first thing to check would be how wide it is compared to her sit bones and not so much the amount of padding. Of course that's the other difference between the two bikes - the saddle, womens one is probably wider & more padded, but if you got the mens I'm sure your lbs would be happy to accommodate the exchange.

Best bet is to get the bike she will like the most. It's hard to recommend one over the other without more details (type of riding, if she's average or short or tall etc). Anyway good luck & I hope she gets an insight into how nice bikes can be and appreciates what you're doing for her. From my husband I know that sometimes a non bike preson just can't be converted - oh well! The ladies one does look really nice - great paint job, if I wasn't really into Mtb and just wanted a bike to get around on now and then the womens would be looking very nice to me right now.

Assuming they're both the same price, ask your LBS if the two frames are as capable for any off road riding. See if the wheels on one are stronger than the other. Check out what kind of fork is on each - does the mens have a better fork with more travel? When buying a bike they're the most important considerations. Frame, Wheels, Fork and then components.


----------



## Demonsmasher (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a rockhopper. About the only riding she will do with me is on paved road at a civil war park and there is a trail that I have been riding that is geared twords beginners. This trail any bike can handle. She will not be doing any ruff type of riding. Few up hills and down hills, but all smooth dirt with a few roots here and there. If she dose want to ride more agressive then maybe I can fork for her and me a trail rated FS bike instead of a xc later down the road.Yes the sadle I know can be very differnet. Stuff like that I know I can swith out depending on what she like to try and test. I like the color on the rincon too. Nice paint job.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

In terms of mtb frames, dropped top tubes vary with manufacturer, but it's not part of what is called women specific. If you think about the hybrid comfort bikes with a step through, that is NOT the case with MTB frames. Women specific frame have more to do with top tube length than anything else. I think you are on the right track with what you are looking at.


----------



## mtbhermit (Mar 8, 2007)

You switched the pic! for posters reading my original thread the womens bike in the pic was the true womens design with a really sloping downtube (you know designed for ladies riding in dresses / skirts).

The rincorn looks nice I agree. Considering the amount of abuse a steel wally world bike can take before wearing out to it's death really I guess these should be more than fine for the sort of riding you are talking about.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm in a similar position, except that my wife is interested in riding singletrack with me. Also, she's tall... 5'10". I'm curious what the feeling is towards the WSD bikes for larger female riders. It sounds as if the bikes are built for smaller builds (Trek emphasizes the shorter TT length, shorter crank arms, and shorter reach to brake levers), and I'm starting to think that my wife would be better off on a men's bike... None of the shops in the area seem to stock the upper level ($800-1200) hardtail bikes for her to try, either. So any input you ladies could give would be appreciated!


----------



## lambchop43 (Feb 4, 2007)

I know of no significant difference, other than smaller sizes (lower standover heights and shorter top tubes). 

I'm a 5'7" female and have always ridden size medium men's bikes. I have a friend who's 5'1" and she rides a women's bike simply because they don't make men's bikes small enough for her. 

I suspect anyone who is 5'10" needs a men's bike. You likely couldn't find a women's bike that would fit someone of that height.


----------



## mtbhermit (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree with lambchop43, larger or average women would probably find WSD bikes a bit on the small side - or perhaps not that worthwhile once you compare componentry on an equivalent mens bike.
Sometimes it's still worth investigating to make sure things are suitable, like spring weights in the fork or shock, particularly if she's lighter than your average male who would buy that size bike.


----------



## Demonsmasher (Aug 1, 2006)

dnlwthrn said:


> I'm in a similar position, except that my wife is interested in riding singletrack with me. Also, she's tall... 5'10". I'm curious what the feeling is towards the WSD bikes for larger female riders. It sounds as if the bikes are built for smaller builds (Trek emphasizes the shorter TT length, shorter crank arms, and shorter reach to brake levers), and I'm starting to think that my wife would be better off on a men's bike... None of the shops in the area seem to stock the upper level ($800-1200) hardtail bikes for her to try, either. So any input you ladies could give would be appreciated!


Have you looked at any 29r's for her. I hear thay are good for tall people.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*sorry, i'm having a semantics moment*

please bear with me.

"men's bikes" are not technically for men. they are unisex.

"women's bikes" are based on the concept that the average woman has a shorter torso and longer legs than the average person in general (including most men). as such, WSD (or women's specific design) frames have a shorter toptube than your average unisex bike. WSD bikes also often come spec'ed with shorter reach brake levers, shorter cranks, and sometimes a fork with a lighter spring (since many women are also lighter than the average man).

that said, not all women have short torsos and longer legs so the WSD fit really depends on the shape of the person. they are often work well for very short women who have trouble finding bikes in very small sizes. they often work less well for average height and taller women.

in theory if a bike company makes a bike in the unisex version and a WSD version they _should_ come with the same level of components though this is not always the case. i have found that companies will spec-down a WSD bike (i.e., put lower level components on the same model WSD bike as the non-WSD bike). so if you care about this, you might want to keep your eyes open.

as for the women's rincon vs the unisex boulder, i would really suggest that you get your wife to try them both out in the appropriate size for her and see which is more comfortable for her. both are good, servicable bikes.

rt


----------



## Demonsmasher (Aug 1, 2006)

*rt* said:


> as for the women's rincon vs the unisex boulder, i would really suggest that you get your wife to try them both out in the appropriate size for her and see which is more comfortable for her. both are good, servicable bikes.
> 
> rt


Yea I'm taking her today to look at them. On the Giant website (for the sake of the arugment I will say womens and mens frames)The Womens Rincon and the Mens Rincon had the same geo. of frame specs as the mens version. Same components I belivie, but that for bringing that up. That is something I will for shure look at today when we go. Make shure the LBS put the right stuff on it. I think over all if she likes the rincon I will try and talk her in to that cause it has better compoents vs the bolder.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Demonsmasher said:


> Yea I'm taking her today to look at them. On the Giant website (for the sake of the arugment I will say womens and mens frames)The Womens Rincon and the Mens Rincon had the same geo. of frame specs as the mens version. Same components I belivie, but that for bringing that up. That is something I will for shure look at today when we go. Make shure the LBS put the right stuff on it. I think over all if she likes the rincon I will try and talk her in to that cause it has better compoents vs the bolder.


cool. the rincon is a good choice.

rt


----------



## Demonsmasher (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for all yalls help. My wife whent with the Bolder SE. She liked the fit at the LBS and at 279 it saved us a few bucks for what she needs. mmmmmm now I think I can get parts off ebay and replace the stuff as she uses/beakes them.  gives me a change to work on the bike and buy parts ( for her of course)


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Now make sure she's got some good shorts, wears 'em commando ( less chafing) and a good saddle. There is no one holy grail for women's saddles, but you can get some ideas from the other thread. Make sure to get rid of the big wide saddle that looks comfy, those are the worst!
And then get her some of these:


----------



## Demonsmasher (Aug 1, 2006)

Yea I am talking her into some bike shorts. Probally order off price point cause she dosn't want to pay 60 bucks for them. One bad thing about her bike though...... I think I like the frame better than I like my rockhopper comp frame  I know my componets are better than hers, but Her frame is a inch bigger than mine and I really like how Giant changed to a lower stand over hight on it. Plus it looks stronger than my frame. But we'll have fun riding it. Got to get her some better tires. It came with the little checker street/path ones. But that will do fine for her. Now time to get out there and ride.


----------

